# Guitar Theory Books



## El_Camello (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello, my pinky/nerve hurts alot and I've decided to put the guitar down for a month or so. Anyways, this down time is a good opportunaty to learn more about theory and composition.

Can anyone recommend some good guitar related books. Right now I'm looking at the Guitar Grimoire vol1... looks like a pretty complete book for scale theory. Anybody have it? Does it do a good job at explaining theory, or does it just enummerate a million scales one after the other?

Also, I'm thinking about getting a good exercise book to keep me motivated and focused during practice for when I get better... I tend to practice the SAME exercises over and over (probably explains why my finger hurts...) and then just mess around on the guitar instead of practicing. How is "Speed Mechanics for Lead Guitar"? My picking and overly cleaness could use an overhaul!

Any suggestions and opinions would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Vince (Aug 1, 2005)

I think the best all-around guitar book is one that was used as a text book in a Fretboard Harmony class I took several years ago. It's called _The Complete Guitarist_. I loved the book and found it to be a wonderful book for intermediate players. It's one of the few books that visually explains the circle of fifths and modal harmony. Great stuff in there, even if the book is a bit brief.

Here's a link to the book at Amazon.com


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 1, 2005)

The Complete Guitarist.  

I have that book and it is a pretty decent and straight-forward tutorial on some theory essentials. It also delves into guitar construction, history, a bit of sight-reading, and some technique. If you mixed the Complete Guitarist with something like the Rock Discipline DVD, you'll be well on your way.

The Guitar Grimoire, which I also have, DOES have theory. Extensive theory. But it's presented in such a way that you pretty much have to have a decently solid understanding of the basics to be able to competently understand and apply it. Other than that, it's a valuable resource. If you want to know a scale, it's probably in there. 

Would I dive into the Grimoire while not playing? Erm... better have a decent grasp of theory I guess.


----------



## KillMAH (Aug 1, 2005)

The Guitar Grimoire is just a bunch of charts, at least the scales and modes volume. There's no real theory there, and I don't recommend it. There is a book called, Music Theory for the Progressive Guitarist, that I have and find quite useful, but I can't remember the author off-hand.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 1, 2005)

KillMAH said:


> The Guitar Grimoire is just a bunch of charts, at least the scales and modes volume. There's no real theory there, and I don't recommend it. There is a book called, Music Theory for the Progressive Guitarist, that I have and find quite useful, but I can't remember the author off-hand.



Actually, there is theory in the GG. But like I said, it's presented in such a way that you have to have a working knowledge of theory basics. It's not advanced counterpoint, but it's there.

They'll show a scale... harmonic minor, for example. Then they'll show the chords that can be built from that scale, in all the different modes. Say harmonic minor mode VI, Lydian #2. Basically the Lydian mode, but with the 2nd being sharp. Then they'll show some chords you can make with that mode... here, major chords, minor chords, 6 chords, etc. The theory for WHY these notes work for these scales/chords is in the beginning of the book and like I said, requires a little bit of knowledge to not get too confused as you cross reference. (Until you reasonably understand the scale/chord construction. Which is theory, basically. Understanding those harmonic relationships.)

To be fair, though, it's not really a good book of pure theory, or theory for a beginner. Really, it's just a nice reference for scales/modes and chord construction.


----------



## KillMAH (Aug 2, 2005)

I must have gotten a stripped down volume of the Guitar Grimoire. Mine indeed has only scale charts with no chords to go with them. I dusted it off last night to take a look at it, but it may be an old edition. I'll have to check into them again.

Anyhoo, here is the book I was talking about.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...r=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_ur_2_1/104-4293106-4289506

It is called "Practical Guitar Theory" by Don Latarski. It's in a series called the Progressive Guitarist. It is rather complete, but it starts from the basics...intervals, major scale structure, chord structure...and it builds upon them in a logical fashion. I found it easy to understand, but was also not a complete novice to music theory at the time. Almost everything is presented in two diagramatic forms based on musical notation and fretboard location. It's under $20, so it is a good value as well.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 4, 2005)

I have "The advancing guitarist" but to use that you pretty much need to know how to read music it and understand it..I haven't really dived into that book much but what I have read helps quite a bit..heard nothing but good things about it thus far to btw.


----------



## Corey Smith (Aug 14, 2005)

MI press's guitar theory book is awesome as well.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, this came up on another board I post to - has anyone read the Lydian Chromatic Theory book? It's $125 a pop, so I'm a little leary to drop the cash, and my local library network doesn't have a copy, but I'm quite intrigued (treating the Lydian as the parent scale of the modal network makes a lot of sense to me), and the fact Miles Davis was a firm proponent, alledgedly, speaks for itself. 

-D


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 15, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I think the best all-around guitar book is one that was used as a text book in a Fretboard Harmony class I took several years ago. It's called _The Complete Guitarist_. I loved the book and found it to be a wonderful book for intermediate players. It's one of the few books that visually explains the circle of fifths and modal harmony. Great stuff in there, even if the book is a bit brief.



+1 to that! A great all around book.

Some others I really love are "Speed Mechanics" - Troy Stetina ...or is it "Lead Mechanics"...agh...can't recal. It continues to do wonders for my chops.

Apart from that...I highly recommend attending any clinic with Mattias Eklundh and/or Ron Thal!! They will teach/show you first hand something that no book can deliver!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2005)

Drew said:


> Hey, this came up on another board I post to - has anyone read the Lydian Chromatic Theory book? It's $125 a pop, so I'm a little leary to drop the cash, and my local library network doesn't have a copy, but I'm quite intrigued (treating the Lydian as the parent scale of the modal network makes a lot of sense to me), and the fact Miles Davis was a firm proponent, alledgedly, speaks for itself.
> 
> -D



Whats the book called?


----------

